# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Δρομολόγια της 23ης Νοεμβρίου 1963 [Greek Passenger Lines on November 23, 1963]

## Nicholas Peppas

November 23, 1963 was the date that _US President JF Kennedy_ was assassinated in Dallas, Texas. I was a young high school student in Exarheia, Athens and I will never forget that day...

I have attached the top of the cover page of *Kathimerini* that day.

I am now showing you the schedules of all our passenger ships that wintery November day of 1963, 45 years ago. Notice that the early days of the 1960s were still prehistory for the Greek passenger ships. They were small, less than 2,500 tons, some no more tan 800 tons... *Herakleion* and *Sophocles* Venizelos had not arrived yet and he route Piraeus-Crete was done by much smaller vessels like _Ekaterini_ and_ Polikos_ ! *Herakleion* brought us in the middle 1960 to the 7,000 tons, an unheard of tonnage for this route! Little did we know that when _Herakleion_ sank in 1966 _this was the end of our innocence._

_So, enjoy what was going on 45 years ago!_

An unabashed romantic...

Nikos Peppas

Kathimerini Nov 23 1963 .jpg

Nov 23 1963 No 1.jpg Nov 23 1963 No 2.jpg

Nov 23 1963 No 3.jpg Nov 23 1963 No 4.jpg

----------


## sylver23

στο τελευταιο φυλλαδιο με τα δρομολογια βλεπουμε το μυρτιδιωτισσα να πιανει 3 λιμανια στην ικαρια (αρμενιστη,ευδηλο απο την βορεια μερια και αγ κηρυκο απο την νοτια)

η ικαρια λογω του δυσβατου ιδιαιτερα απο την νοτια μερια και λογω της φτωχειας δεν ειχε δρομους.ετσι τα πλοια εβγαζαν κοσμο με λαντζες φυσικα σε πολλα ας πουμε λιμανια.
απο την βορεια μερια ηταν ο αρμενιστης και ο ευδηλος.ο ευδηλος ειναι μεχρι και σημερα λιμανι.(το δευτερο αλλα με μεγαλυτερους αριθμους σε κινηση).η αποσταση μεταξυ των δυο αυτων χωριων ειναι 10 χλμ περιπου.αλλα δρομος δεν υπηρχε.και αρχικα ο πρωτος που ανοιξε ηταν απο το βουνο και οχι παραθαλασσιος.
απο την  νοτια μερια ηταν το καρκιναγρι (τελευταιο πλοιο που εδεσε εκει ηταν το σαμαινα αν δεν κανω λαθος(πλην του κορσικα που εκανε δοκιμαστικο περσυ)) και η πρωτευουσα ο αγιος κηρυκος που επισης ειναι ακομα λιμανι.εκει η αποσταση μεταξυ αυτων των λιμανιων ειναι 20 χλμ αλλα μεχρι και τωρα δεν υπαρχει δρομος να τα συνδεει.πρεπει να πας στην βορεια μερια και μετα ξανα νοτια.δηλ καπου στα 70 χλμ δρομος.
με μια μικρη επιφυλαξη καποια πλοια σταματουσαν και στον μαγγανιτη που ειναι ενδιαμεσο χωριο.
φυσικα σε ολα τα <<λιμανια>>που ανεφερα η αποβιβαση γινονταν με λαντζες εκτος του αγ κηρυκου που ηταν το πρωτο λιμανι.(και παλι ομως με λιγο καιρο ηταν αδυνατη η προσεγγιση)
ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> η ικαρια λογω του δυσβατου ιδιαιτερα απο την νοτια μερια και λογω της φτωχειας δεν ειχε δρομους.ετσι τα πλοια εβγαζαν κοσμο με λαντζες φυσικα σε πολλα ας πουμε λιμανια.
> απο την βορεια μερια ηταν ο αρμενιστης και ο ευδηλος.ο ευδηλος ειναι μεχρι και σημερα λιμανι.(το δευτερο αλλα με μεγαλυτερους αριθμους σε κινηση).
> φυσικα σε ολα τα <<λιμανια>>που ανεφερα η αποβιβαση γινονταν με λαντζες εκτος του αγ κηρυκου που ηταν το πρωτο λιμανι.(και παλι ομως με λιγο καιρο ηταν αδυνατη η προσεγγιση)
> ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα


Not at all. I love these geographical excursions!  

I was always surprised that _Ikaria_ did not have roads to connect _Evdhlos,_ _Aghios Khrykos_ etc... The governments at that time had forgotten some of the small islands.

I was one of the early collaborators and authors of the 1965 *Touristikos Odhgos gia thn Ellada* (the red one with the wonderful black and white  doves of _Nikos Vakitzis_) that was published by _Organismos Touristikwn Ekdosewn_. If you find it or if you have it, you will see that in pages 73-81 of the Second Volume we were describing travels in Ikaria, many of these were by boat... 

For example, for _Armenisths_, we were saying "_Sugkoinwnia ka0hmerinh me benzinoploio apo ton Aghio Khruko. Diarkeia treis wres_"

----------


## aegina

Sto filladio tis KA8IMERINIS vlepoume dromologia tis prwtis pantoflas tou Sarwnikou to AG.NEKTARIOS. :Smile:

----------


## Rocinante

ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ :
Γνωριζα οτι τα πλοια της εποχης δεν ειχαν σταθερα δρομολγια οπως σημερα. Αλλα ποτε δεν περιμενα να δω τοσο ασχετα μεταξυ τους μεσα σε δυο μερες.
Για παραδειγμα ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ : ΤΡΙΤΗ 26 ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ δρομολογιο που καταληγει στη Ροδο και ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 28 ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ δρομολογιο που καταληγει στο ΒΡΙΝΔΙΣΙΟΝ ????????
Και κατι ακομα. Ειδα το δρομολογιο της Μοσχανθης. Νομιζα οτι παλαιοτερα επιανε μονο Μπατσι. Βλεπω ομως οτι εδενε και στο Μπατσι και στο Γαυριο. Και απορω διοτι μεχρι να λυσει να κανει τον κυκλο και να δεσει οσοι θελαν θα μπορουσαν να πανε και με τα ποδια που λεει ο λογος
Νικολα many Thanks.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Sto filladio tis KA8IMERINIS vlepoume dromologia tis prwtis pantoflas tou Sarwnikou to AG.NEKTARIOS.


If you are talking about the _Kathimerini_ of November 23, 1963, the _Aghios Nektarios_ mentioned there is the old 50s ship, not the ferry boat which came later.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ :
> Γνωριζα οτι τα πλοια της εποχης δεν ειχαν σταθερα δρομολγια οπως σημερα. Αλλα ποτε δεν περιμενα να δω τοσο ασχετα μεταξυ τους μεσα σε δυο μερες.
> Για παραδειγμα ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ : ΤΡΙΤΗ 26 ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ δρομολογιο που καταληγει στη Ροδο και ΠΕΜΠΤΗ 28 ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟΥ δρομολογιο που καταληγει στο ΒΡΙΝΔΙΣΙΟΝ ????????
> Και κατι ακομα. Ειδα το δρομολογιο της Μοσχανθης. Νομιζα οτι παλαιοτερα επιανε μονο Μπατσι. Βλεπω ομως οτι εδενε και στο Μπατσι και στο Γαυριο. Και απορω διοτι μεχρι να λυσει να κανει τον κυκλο και να δεσει οσοι θελαν θα μπορουσαν να πανε και με τα ποδια που λεει ο λογος
> Νικολα many Thanks.


It is true that, as described in that newspaper,  Miaoulis' schedule was really crazy.... Tuesday in Rhodes and Thursday in Brindisi!  But don't forget that this was the _winter schedule_ 45 years ago. Not much traffic... Also I assume the annual inspections were always in the winter. So, there were fewer vessels available.

By theway, as I said in the Kos site of nauitlia.gr  *Miaoulis* was always the _enfant gateux_ of the three Nomikos sisters...  She was always placed in better routes than the other two.  _Kanaris_, on the other side, was always the one doing selected for the subsidized routes...

----------


## aegina

I think that the AG.NEKTARIOS is the ferry,have a look at OLD SHIPS OF SARONIC GULF, there is the foto of AG.NEKTARIOS the first name of that small ship was SPYROS.

----------


## karystos

Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ ήταν μαζί με το ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ τα δύο "μικρά" όπως τα λέγαμε έπειδή ήσαν και μικρά και δεν είχαν και τσιμινιέρα, ούτε καν ψευτοτσιμινιέρα. Τα "μεσαία" ήταν το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ, το ΜΑΡΙΩ, το ΧΑΡΑ, το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ, το ΜΑΧΗ και το ΑΥΡΑ και τα "μεγάλα" το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ, το ΠΟΡΟΣ πρώην ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ και το ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ. Παντόφλα δεν πήγαινε στην Αίγινα το 1963.

----------


## aegina

File Karistos to 1963 den ypirxan sti grammi ta PINDOS kai POROS( KALAMARAS ).Sti 8esi tou POROS eixe mbei to KAMELIA oso gia to MAXI itan tou TRIPOU pou itan kapetanios sto PINDOS.To `62 eixe mbei sti grammi kai to EXPRESS tou Latsi diladei ydropterigo.Diavase sto web side tou KOUTOUZI gia tin istoria ton ploiwn tou Sarwnikou.

----------


## avenger

> στο τελευταιο φυλλαδιο με τα δρομολογια βλεπουμε το μυρτιδιωτισσα να πιανει 3 λιμανια στην ικαρια (αρμενιστη,ευδηλο απο την βορεια μερια και αγ κηρυκο απο την νοτια)
> 
> η ικαρια λογω του δυσβατου ιδιαιτερα απο την νοτια μερια και λογω της φτωχειας δεν ειχε δρομους.ετσι τα πλοια εβγαζαν κοσμο με λαντζες φυσικα σε πολλα ας πουμε λιμανια.
> απο την βορεια μερια ηταν ο αρμενιστης και ο ευδηλος.ο ευδηλος ειναι μεχρι και σημερα λιμανι.(το δευτερο αλλα με μεγαλυτερους αριθμους σε κινηση).η αποσταση μεταξυ των δυο αυτων χωριων ειναι 10 χλμ περιπου.αλλα δρομος δεν υπηρχε.και αρχικα ο πρωτος που ανοιξε ηταν απο το βουνο και οχι παραθαλασσιος.
> απο την  νοτια μερια ηταν το καρκιναγρι (τελευταιο πλοιο που εδεσε εκει ηταν το σαμαινα αν δεν κανω λαθος(πλην του κορσικα που εκανε δοκιμαστικο περσυ)) και η πρωτευουσα ο αγιος κηρυκος που επισης ειναι ακομα λιμανι.εκει η αποσταση μεταξυ αυτων των λιμανιων ειναι 20 χλμ αλλα μεχρι και τωρα δεν υπαρχει δρομος να τα συνδεει.πρεπει να πας στην βορεια μερια και μετα ξανα νοτια.δηλ καπου στα 70 χλμ δρομος.
> με μια μικρη επιφυλαξη καποια πλοια σταματουσαν και στον μαγγανιτη που ειναι ενδιαμεσο χωριο.
> φυσικα σε ολα τα <<λιμανια>>που ανεφερα η αποβιβαση γινονταν με λαντζες εκτος του αγ κηρυκου που ηταν το πρωτο λιμανι.(και παλι ομως με λιγο καιρο ηταν αδυνατη η προσεγγιση)
> ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα



Ισα-ίσα που μας έδωσες πολύ σημαντικές πληροφορίες. Ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## karystos

Φίλε aegina, το 1963 αναφερόταν στην παντόφλα ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ. Ο Κουτούζης πάντως δε λέει ότι το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ αποσύρθηκε πριν από το 1963, αλλά ότι το 1963 δρομολογήθηκε το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ που αντικατέστησε το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑΣ / ΠΟΡΟΣ που είχε γεράσει. Η δική μου άποψη είναι ότι το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ακόμη ταξίδευε, επειδή θυμάμαι ένα πρωινό ταξίδι Σαββάτου, σίγουρα μετά το 1962, που ο κόσμος στον Πειραιά ήταν τόσος πολύς ώστε έφυγαν στις οχτώ το πρωί όλα μαζί και ήταν στον Σαρωνικό σαν αρμάδα. Εμείς με το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ φύγαμε τελευταίοι και περάσαμε στο δρόμο το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και το ΧΑΡΑ.  
Από όλα αυτά τα πλοία αποσύρθηκε πιο πριν το ΠΟΡΟΣ, μάλλον το 1961. Έκανε μάλιστα και αποχαιρετηστήριο ταξίδι, ενώ είχε ήδη σταματήσει τα δρομολόγια. Θυμάμαι ότι το περιμέναμε πως και πως στην Αίγινα να το δούμε για τελευταία φορά. Στο ΠΙΝΔΟΣ εκτος του Τρύπου είχε κάνει καπετάνιος και ο Κούλης Μαστροκόλιας πριν πάει στο ΚΥΚΝΟΣ. Τα ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και ΜΑΧΗ συνυπήρξαν στη γραμμή υπό την ίδια πλοιοκτησία. Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ που αναφέρεται στα δρομολόγια πρέπει να είναι το πλοίο ανάμεσα στο ΧΑΡΑ και στο ΑΙΓΙΝΑ στην φωτογραφία, που δεν ξέρω αν έχει ξανανέβει πιο πριν.  
1_1999 PLOIA SARONIKOY.jpg

----------


## aegina

File Karistos mporw na ypo8esw oti to AG.NEKTARIOS itan i prwti pantofla sto Sarwniko :Confused: ...Sti fotografia sou ( pou einai pragmatika 8isauros )vlepoume sxedon ola ta ploia tou Sarwnikou ektos tou NERAIDA.Apo aristera pros ta dexeia:KAMELIA,SARWNIS,YDRA,AIGINA,SPYROS(AG.NEKTA  RIOS) MARIO.I foto tou pote einai,8ymasai pote to maxi efige apo ti grammi?Sygnommi an se kourasa me tis erwteiseis mou... :Surprised: ops:

----------


## aegina

A sygnommi ksexasa to XARA...apo kektimeni taxytita... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ( Feugw gia Aigina simera).

----------

